# Anyone else starting to get bored of The Big Bang Theory?



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

This is a show that I used to watch religiously. I haven't technically missed an episode yet, but about a dozen of them have now piled up on my TiVo. I still think the show is funny, but it lost its freshness to me. It's always just the same old Sheldon being Sheldon stuff.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

It's been formulaic for a while- it seems that after a certain point sitcoms stick with the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" model of generating the maximum number of episodes for syndication.

I wouldn't be expecting any huge changes at this point, although what they are going to do for the next three years is a little baffling.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Nope


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

gweempose said:


> This is a show that I used to watch religiously. I haven't technically missed an episode yet, but about a dozen of them have now piled up on my TiVo. I still think the show is funny, but it lost its freshness to me. It's always just the same old Sheldon being Sheldon stuff.


+1111101000


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Hank said:


> +1111101000


Yes Hank we all know your feelings towards the show


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Yes, definitely getting a little stale. (Or has been for a while.)

I still enjoy it. If it wasn't for TiVo I probably would have stopped watching it.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Still love it - and watch it in reruns on TBS or Peachtree TV if there's nothing else to watch or I have a short time to fill.

Sheldon being Sheldon is funny. Sorry if you've stopped enjoying that fact.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Nope not at all, very excited for a new episode tonight!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I do agree that some things, particularly some character aspects like Sheldon the most, have been played out just about to the max already. It's still better than a lot of shows. I will remain loyal. I kind of wonder how they are going to freshen up the storylines and characters, though.

They still have enough per episode to make me laugh and entertain me. Perhaps I'm more easily entertained that some (it's entirely possible! heh). But I think they need some fresh blood or something. 

As for Sheldon, I don't really think you can evolve him because then it would no longer be Sheldon. A character like this probably doesn't evolve but after a while I think it's unavoidable that it will become stale.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I saw Season 1 Episode 1 on TBS last night... sure felt different.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Nope, still watching.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I still watch it, but it's always been a second tier show for me.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> Yes Hank we all know your feelings towards the show


It was a joke. Would have

*+0x3E8*

been better?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I do agree that some things, particularly some character aspects like Sheldon the most, have been played out just about to the max already. It's still better than a lot of shows. I will remain loyal. I kind of wonder how they are going to freshen up the storylines and characters, though.
> 
> They still have enough per episode to make me laugh and entertain me. Perhaps I'm more easily entertained that some (it's entirely possible! heh). But I think they need some fresh blood or something.
> 
> As for Sheldon, I don't really think you can evolve him because then it would no longer be Sheldon. A character like this probably doesn't evolve but after a while I think it's unavoidable that it will become stale.


Pretty much sums up my feelings for the show. As with just about all sitcoms, most of the characters are now caricatures of themselves. They find the one defining trait of the character and harp on it each episode. But that gets old after awhile. Still if the writing is good it's still funny and that's where TBBT is.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't think there's ever been a sitcom that could come up with enough fresh ideas to sustain it at the same level of humor when it was first introduced beyond a few seasons, except perhaps for Seinfeld. I do still enjoy Big Bang, but when they start resorting to potty humor and cheap sexual jokes it gets old in a hurry. OTOH, if they can ever get Sheldon to pop his cherry things might take a turn for the better (either that or it will end up jumping the shark). They've managed to keep things going by constantly introducing new characters into the mix. If it gets to the point where it becomes tedious I'll drop it.


----------



## NashvilleKat (Dec 25, 2013)

Bierboy said:


> Nope


This.

I'm accumulating the reruns on my NAS for future viewings. Nothing like watching a full day of sitcoms in order on a cold winter's day.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> I don't think there's ever been a sitcom that could come up with enough fresh ideas to sustain it at the sam elevel when it was first introduced beyond a few seasons, except perhaps for Seinfeld. I do still enjoy Big Bang, but when they start resorting to potty humor and cheap sexual jokes it gets old in a hurry. OTOH, if they can ever get Sheldon to pop his cherry things might take a turn for the better (either that or it will end up jumping the shark). They've managed to keep things going by constantly introducing new characters into the mix.


I thought Seinfeld, the last season, was about done (and this could be because LD left more than anything). Yet when I watch in reruns, there are some pretty good episodes and a lot of catch phrases (Festivus, yada yada for example).

I actually thought Cheers was really good the first few years, then bottomed out during the years when they had on the rich guy dating Kirstie Alley, but then got better the last season or 2. But yeah, I have to agree, very few sitcoms can sustain it long term.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> I don't think there's ever been a sitcom that could come up with enough fresh ideas to sustain it at the same level of humor when it was first introduced beyond a few seasons, except perhaps for Seinfeld.


I agree with you about Seinfeld. I also think Friends is another sitcom that remained extremely funny for the duration of its run. By the end, there was so much character development and chemistry with the cast, that a simple look or glance could make you laugh. Very few shows stick around long enough, or are well enough written to reach this level.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

NashvilleKat said:


> This.
> 
> I'm accumulating the reruns on my NAS for future viewings. Nothing like watching a full day of sitcoms in order on a cold winter's day.


On each of our 2 DVRs we just have season passes setup for Friends and BBT for 14 episodes, we probably watch 1-3 eps between those 2 shows every day. but just in the background or falling asleep (Mix in futurama for falling asleep part)


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I thought Seinfeld, the last season, was about done (and this could be because LD left more than anything). Yet when I watch in reruns, there are some pretty good episodes and a lot of catch phrases (Festivus, yada yada for example).
> 
> I actually thought Cheers was really good the first few years, then bottomed out during the years when they had on the rich guy dating Kirstie Alley, but then got better the last season or 2. But yeah, I have to agree, very few sitcoms can sustain it long term.


Fraiser! I'm down to the last 4-5 eps of rewatching it all (started about a year ago) and I think season 1-10 are all on the same awesome level. This last season is just a HAIR below the others


----------



## NashvilleKat (Dec 25, 2013)

MikeMar said:


> On each of our 2 DVRs we just have season passes setup for Friends and BBT for 14 episodes, we probably watch 1-3 eps between those 2 shows every day. but just in the background or falling asleep (Mix in futurama for falling asleep part)


I just ordered 2 4tb drives to add to my NAS. I just started accumulating, BBT, Cheers, Seinfeld, Married With Children, and My Name is Earl so I can put them on the NAS. We always liked those shows and found we watch the re-runs a lot so I'm putting them on the NAS for in-order viewing.

I'd also like to add Frasier, Newhart and The Bob Newhart Show when someone starts showing them.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

NashvilleKat said:


> I just ordered 2 4tb drives to add to my NAS. I just started accumulating, BBT, Cheers, Seinfeld, Married With Children, and My Name is Earl so I can put them on the NAS. We always liked those shows and found we watch the re-runs a lot so I'm putting them on the NAS for in-order viewing.
> 
> I'd also like to add Frasier, Newhart and The Bob Newhart Show when someone starts showing them.


Fraiser - Hallmark channel (if you get it), ALL the time 
If you have Netflix or Prime, it's on there too


----------



## NashvilleKat (Dec 25, 2013)

MikeMar said:


> Fraiser - Hallmark channel (if you get it), ALL the time


Thanks. I missed it somehow.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

mr.unnatural said:


> I don't think there's ever been a sitcom that could come up with enough fresh ideas to sustain it at the same level of humor when it was first introduced beyond a few seasons, except perhaps for Seinfeld.


I think the biggest difference between BBT and Seinfeld is that BBT is spending most of every episode to develop each of the main characters and their relationships, which is one way to go. On Seinfeld, you had the 4 main characters, but every show brought in new, transient, characters to tell a new story (or scenario,problem,puzzle,caper) each time, which kept it fresh. They didn't just focus on Jerry, George, Elaine, and Kramer. It was more about how those 4 interacted with everyone else, and less so how they interacted with each other (although that was some of it).

I think BBT is alot more like Friends, where the main focus is the core group and their internal interactions.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Still enjoy TBBT quite a bit and since it's the highest-rated show on broadcast TV, it's not going away anytime soon (just got renewed for three years). Also, because of the massive ratings, the producers have no incentive to tinker with the formula. It's working very well.

Having said that, I still watch my recordings of Community and Parks & Rec before I watch TBBT.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Still enjoy TBBT quite a bit and since it's the highest-rated show on broadcast TV, it's not going away anytime soon (just got renewed for three years). Also, because of the massive ratings, the producers have no incentive to tinker with the formula. It's working very well. Having said that, I still watch my recordings of Community and Parks & Rec before I watch TBBT.


Community? Talk about stale. A show that every week the friends forget they are friends and learn a big life lesson that they promptly forget all while wearing outlandish costumes and playing outlandish games. And this has been the same from the first season.

BBT has not grown stale at all.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I thoroughly love some of the current episodes, and am bored stiff with others. I DO love to watch old episodes of BBT and catch things I missed the first 3 times I watched them. I still watch Seinfeld, the old 2 and 1/2 men, Married with Children, but never got into Friends, or anything Kelsy Grammer was in. 

I would like to see Penny go to AA, she is not funny as a drunk.

And have Howard, his Mom, and his wife move to Canada. 

I hope Raj gets involved with the Vet'. She is delicious!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

replaytv said:


> I would like to see Penny go to AA, she is not funny as a drunk.


While Penny drinks, I seriously do not think she's an alcoholic who needs AA.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Hank said:


> While Penny drinks, I seriously do not think she's an alcoholic who needs AA.


Hmmm..... I will have to watch her more and think about that. Pretty much now I ignore her unfunny character and enjoy the others. I do look at her butt if she turns around though. I am not neutered yet. Her face looks like she is a drunk or is going drugs or eating very badly.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I still love it and actually laugh out loud. My 73-year-old mother, who gets NONE of the geeky humor, loves it too.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Hot4Bo said:


> I still love it and actually laugh out loud. My 73-year-old mother, who gets NONE of the geeky humor, loves it too.


I am surprised my x girlfriend enjoys the show too, and she doesn't get much of the geeky humor either.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

gweempose said:


> I agree with you about Seinfeld. I also think Friends is another sitcom that remained extremely funny for the duration of its run. By the end, there was so much character development and chemistry with the cast, that a simple look or glance could make you laugh. Very few shows stick around long enough, or are well enough written to reach this level.


I think Friends worked pretty well until the end, because I think they let the characters change the way in they were funny.

Especially Joey, there was a season or 2 towards the end that he was the funniest one, and I think early on he was just funny because he was dumb.

-smak-


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

replaytv said:


> Hmmm..... I will have to watch her more and think about that. Pretty much now I ignore her unfunny character and enjoy the others. I do look at her butt if she turns around though. I am not neutered yet. Her face looks like she is a drunk or is going drugs or eating very badly.


I'm convinced they are purposely making her look bad.

-smak-


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Community? Talk about stale. A show that every week the friends forget they are friends and learn a big life lesson that they promptly forget all while wearing outlandish costumes and playing outlandish games. And this has been the same from the first season.


Rigggggghhhhhhtttt.


----------



## argicida (Feb 17, 2009)

zordude said:


> I saw Season 1 Episode 1 on TBS last night... sure felt different.


The expectation/semi-hopeless pursuit of girls on TV is often better than actually achieving romance - see Frazier as a rare example of being able to sustain the expectation for 5+ years.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

argicida said:


> The expectation/semi-hopeless pursuit of girls on TV is often better than actually achieving romance - see Frazier as a rare example of being able to sustain the expectation for 5+ years.


Right indeed. Sam and Diane as another example. The show was inferior once they got together.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jilter said:


> Right indeed. Sam and Diane as another example. The show was inferior once they got together.


They got together at the end of S1. Are you saying that the last ten years of the show were inferior to S1? Or just S2-S5 when Diane was still on the show?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wow, it's totally funny to me that you guys are putting huge drives in a NAS to save *RERUNS* which are totally hacked up (you're not seeing the original full length episodes).

I've semi-seriously thought about getting a NAS so I could record/save some shows' original runs, but most of it just until I watch it and to have more room to record more in HD.

Oh, and my answer is NO, I'm absolutely NOT getting sick of it..



> It's been formulaic for a while- it seems that after a certain point sitcoms stick with the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" model of generating the maximum number of episodes for syndication.


Ironically, Big Bang Theory is one of the few sitcoms that *did* make pretty major changes by adding Bernadette and Amy Farrah Fowler. Though I admit that's a while ago now, and you could still think it's formulaic since then.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Tonight's episode was great!


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Tonight's episode was great!


]

Me too! Several LOL moments.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Jstkiddn said:


> ]
> 
> Me too! Several LOL moments.


Yes!! I was going to wait for a thread but just had to post something. The seen with AFF and Sheldon at the dinner table was pure gold. "Now pass me the butter!"


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

betts4 said:


> Tonight's episode was great!


+0x3E8

I likes penny's first line 'what am I, new here?' lol


----------



## NashvilleKat (Dec 25, 2013)

mattack said:


> Wow, it's totally funny to me that you guys are putting huge drives in a NAS to save *RERUNS* which are totally hacked up (you're not seeing the original full length episodes).
> 
> I've semi-seriously thought about getting a NAS so I could record/save some shows' original runs, but most of it just until I watch it and to have more room to record more in HD.
> .


While it would have been nice to have saved the original runs, it just wasn't as affordable as it is today. Also, I'm not adding drives "to save RERUNS" but for some time, I will have extra space so I will use that extra space to save the shows. By the time I compress the videos, they won't take up much space. I'm actually buying the extra drives for other purposes but all the space isn't needed at this time.

Also, most of these shows aren't hacked up that much. The edited (to remove commercials) length is around 21 minutes. I think TBS saves some time by putting the end credits on one show on a split screen with the first few seconds of the next show starting. That doesn't bother me that much. Plus, I'm not saving these shows for collectibles or anything. They are just for mindless entertainment and anything edited out isn't going to bother me enough to justify the expense of buying the uncut videos.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Nope. Still watch the new one every week, and at least one rerun most weeknights.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Last night's episode was one of the better ones, but even the lesser episodes are pretty damn good.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry, I hated it.

This was the first time I deleted a BBT since I started watching it the first episode when dinosaurs still roamed the earth. 

I then watched a old one I still had to clear my palate.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Hot4Bo said:


> I still love it and actually laugh out loud. My 73-year-old mother, who gets NONE of the geeky humor, loves it too.


I totally get that. I'm not that old (late 50s-hanging by a thread) and female. I'm totally NOT a science geek - nowhere even close. But the cool thing about this show is that it's just as hilarious when you have no clue what they are talking about sometimes. It's the writing and delivery that's so great.

I didn't even actually discover this show in the beginning. I remember when season 5 was beginning and checked it out. I thought 'oh wow, how did I miss this one?'. Then I got the DVDs and binge-watched S01 through S04 and continued on up to the present.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

sharkster said:


> I totally get that. I'm not that old (late 50s-hanging by a thread) and female. I'm totally NOT a science geek - nowhere even close. But the cool thing about this show is that it's just as hilarious when you have no clue what they are talking about sometimes. It's the writing and delivery that's so great.
> 
> I didn't even actually discover this show in the beginning. I remember when season 5 was beginning and checked it out. I thought 'oh wow, how did I miss this one?'. Then I got the DVDs and binge-watched S01 through S04 and continued on up to the present.


We did the same. We saw it when it was on TV down in Cabo (only thing in English) and then watched them like crazy at home, but just on repeats. So we watched everything so out of order it was kinda funny. "Wait are Lenard and Penny together or not" like every episode 

And yeah this past episode was great!


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Hank said:


> While Penny drinks, I seriously do not think she's an alcoholic who needs AA.


Yeah. She's more like your average college coed or sorority girl.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Still watching and still enjoying it.


----------



## Silverman (Jan 18, 2013)

How can anyone say the show is the same? Sheldon got a girlfriend and is now kissing her. Penny got with one of the guys, and another found Bernidette. Sure plenty of evolution in all that. I am sure sticking around to watch.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Silverman said:


> Sheldon got a girlfriend and is now kissing her.


Ya, that was some kiss he laid on her. Kissing and talking at the same time! What more could a little lady want?? ;-X
That poor gurlie should just buy a gigolo and be done with it!

They are actually my favorite couple on the show.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

For some reason shows with canned laughter / live studio audience wear thin on me quickly. I haven't watched BBT in probably a year now.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

My niece has been watching it. I heard, "Here we go again..." with some Sheldon obsession about 5 times. I'm thinking the writers are using a copy and paste to shove out scripts.

Look. It's a regulah laff riot:


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Wow. It's weird seeing that clip without the laugh track. It almost comes off as a dramatic play.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Seeing that clip again, it reminds me that if Sheldon were really forced to sit on the stairs by himself, he'd likely sit at the stairs by Penny's door rather than the stairs near the lobby. Less traffic means less distractions, and I'd think Sheldon would relish the quiet of the upper floors rather than more busy setting of people coming and going, checking mail, etc.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

DeDondeEs said:


> For some reason shows with canned laughter / live studio audience wear thin on me quickly. I haven't watched BBT in probably a year now.


Ya, I really hate the laughter. It is funny that they don't find it necessary on the Simpsons. I am glad they don't.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

replaytv said:


> Ya, I really hate the laughter. It is funny that they don't find it necessary on the Simpsons. I am glad they don't.


I've always been amazed at how good they are at keeping the studio audience quiet for The Simpsons...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NashvilleKat said:


> While it would have been nice to have saved the original runs, it just wasn't as affordable as it is today. Also, I'm not adding drives "to save RERUNS" but for some time, I will have extra space so I will use that extra space to save the shows. By the time I compress the videos, they won't take up much space. I'm actually buying the extra drives for other purposes but all the space isn't needed at this time.
> 
> Also, most of these shows aren't hacked up that much. The edited (to remove commercials) length is around 21 minutes. I think TBS saves some time by putting the end credits on one show on a split screen with the first few seconds of the next show starting. That doesn't bother me that much. Plus, I'm not saving these shows for collectibles or anything. They are just for mindless entertainment and anything edited out isn't going to bother me enough to justify the expense of buying the uncut videos.


You also have Friends on Nick at Night where each episode runs for like 36 minutes. But they have an unsightly amount of commercials in each episode. So I'm not quite convinced they cut that much.

I think MeTV runs the shows uncut. I am an avid early season MASH fan and I've noticed some of the scenes deleted in most syndicated runs showing on MeTV.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

MikeAndrews said:


> My niece has been watching it. I heard, "Here we go again..." with some Sheldon obsession about 5 times. I'm thinking the writers are using a copy and paste to shove out scripts.
> 
> Look. It's a regulah laff riot:


Haha that's great. They should syndicate BBT without the laugh track on the Hallmark Channel as an after school special that shows the trials and tribulations of a promiscuous woman with low self esteem and a drinking problem interacting with the developmentally based social disorders of her introverted neighbors.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I've always been amazed at how good they are at keeping the studio audience quiet for The Simpsons...


Four fingered people are just a better model of people. I am surprised that they just don't stop support for the standard human 10 fingers model of people and force everyone to upgrade to the Simpsons' four fingers, with of course some kinda of $100 trade in program.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

It just seems so weird because of the delays, if it were acted like they weren't waiting for laughs then I think it would flow and feel a lot better.

But it's kinda creepy w/o it!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> It just seems so weird because of the delays, if it were acted like they weren't waiting for laughs then I think it would flow and feel a lot better.
> 
> But it's kinda creepy w/o it!


Kind of like those Garfield remixes where they remove Garfield's dialogue...

(Makes Jon look much creepier! )

Same thing with Calvin & Hobbes.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> It just seems so weird because of the delays, if it were acted like they weren't waiting for laughs then I think it would flow and feel a lot better.


Obviously that would only work if they didn't have an audience at all. Otherwise the actors would be stepping all over the audience's laughter, the audience couldn't hear the next setup or punchline, etc. It would be ridiculous.

I guess if someone doesn't think any TV show should ever have a studio audience, period, that's one thing, but are people really trying to suggest that somehow shows that DO have a live audience should ignore the audience and pretend they're not there? I'm really not sure what the point is of stripping out the audience's reaction and then showing the result.

Personally I think both kinds of shows are funny and the audience reaction mostly doesn't bother me at all. I don't think leaving it out would make the show flow any better. It would just flow differently.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

gweempose said:


> Wow. It's weird seeing that clip without the laugh track. It almost comes off as a dramatic play.





MikeMar said:


> It just seems so weird because of the delays, if it were acted like they weren't waiting for laughs then I think it would flow and feel a lot better.
> 
> But it's kinda creepy w/o it!


I didn't find it creepy, but just sort of off kilter and then I realized it was because of the pause where the laughter should be/was. I would love to see them film an episode or a scene without the audience - so we could get a feel for the flow without them worrying about speaking over the laughter.


----------

